# Solved: Your registry might be corrupted. (Code 19)



## sunstroke (Aug 18, 2006)

I am running under Windows 2000:
I needed to hand modify my registry in order to upgrade my PCTV Vision software. I clumsily deleted all of the entries and values that referenced the product or installation location. (I backed up my registry and exported each entry b4 deletion.) As a result, my CD drives are inaccesible. My device manager reports "Your registry might be corrupted. (Code 19)" when I bring up the CDs properties. (The PCTV upgrade worked well).
Among the Registry deletions were the following keys:
HKCU_Software_Pinnacle Systems.reg
HKLM_SOFTWARE_Microsoft_Windows_CurrentVersion_Uninstall_miroVIDEO PCTV.reg
HKLM_SOFTWARE_Pinnacle Systems.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet001_ControlClass18.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet001_ControlClass19.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet001_Enum_Root_Media_0000.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet001_Enum_Root_Media_0001.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet001_Services_pctvNT.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet001_Services_TESTCAP.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet002_Control_Class_{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}_0018.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet002_Control_Class_{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}_0019.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet002_Enum_Root_MEDIA_0000.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet002_Enum_Root_MEDIA_0001.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet002_Services_pctvNT.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_ControlSet002_Services_TESTCAP.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_CurrentControlSet_Enum_Root_MEDIA_0000.reg
HKLM_SYSTEM_CurrentControlSet_Enum_Root_MEDIA_0001.reg
HKU_S-1-5-21-682003330-1343024091-854245398-500_Software_Microsoft_ActiveMovie_devenum_{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}.reg

Does someone know which combination of these registry keys is resposible for my problem and should be imported in order to solve it?
I am unable to import those keys with MEDIA in their name (I assume that I'll be able to do so in "safe mode").

Thank you very much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
------------------------------ Use text before this line --------------------------------


----------



## sunstroke (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd seen this reply to others with disparate problems. Of the two that I saw, one time it worked, another it didn't. (I remember you saying something to the effect that the filters were usually the source of such problems.) I even created the fixcd.reg file but didn't apply it since the modifications that it makes seemed to have no relation to the manipulations that I made.

I was very surprised that it worked. I'd already gone ahead and imported those enum entries that I'd deleted and, consequently, seemed to leave holes in my registry. Btw, I was unable to import the MEDIA keys in safe mode, but after changing permissions with regedt32, regedit let me import them while regedt32 did not. This surprised me almost as much as the fact that regedt let me delete them in the first place.

Thank you very much for your fix.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got it going.  2K is somewhad odd with both REGEDIT and REGEDT32, don't know what they were drinking when they figured that out at Microsoft.


----------

